# HoopsHype's 2005 Mock Draft?



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Bogut goes 12th? Ya uh right.

http://www.hoopshype.com/draft.htm


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha

Hawks draft a player whose stats were 1.6 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.6 bpg, 0.3 apg


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha
> 
> Hawks draft a player whose stats were 1.6 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.6 bpg, 0.3 apg


You don't know much about International Basketball, do you? Martynas is projected to be top five in any draft he wishes to enter.

That was a horrible, horrible mock draft, in my opinion.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Aleksandrov has fallen a lot. He used to be the consensus #1, even after Darko, the talent he was compared to, didn't perform at all.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Premiere said:


> You don't know much about International Basketball, do you? Martynas is projected to be top five in any draft he wishes to enter.
> 
> That was a horrible, horrible mock draft, in my opinion.


I know that teenagers on International clubs rarely play on their veteran teams, and I know how high Marty Vicious is being projected. I just don't agree with it, I would not touch him with a ten foot pole.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

that was the worst mock draft i have ever read in my life

Andrew Bogut at 12?
Hakim Warrick at 26?
Christ Taft at 27?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, not very good. But who knows at this point. I can say for Orlando's pick, I don't see them not taking Taft, Warrick, Simien or Petro if one of those guys is available. Especially if Taft is available. He'd be nice at PF next to Dwight Howard down the line.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

SHeldon WIlliams with PDX's pick = :hurl:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont like hoopshype that much, but this is clearly a joke of some kind


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

It does seem bizarre, but you would think there must be some rationale behind it.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoopshype loves the Euros.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

LuckyAC said:


> It does seem bizarre, but you would think there must be some rationale behind it.


They are probably just trying to be different. If they went with the consensus of people on this board, then people would just say they are a DraftCity copy cat.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If Bogut doesn't go top three I will be shocked.

International players always get too much hype early, then half of em drop out of the draft.l


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

These duds doing the site are obviously big time Euro fans. I love Tomas, but he's surely not a top 5 pick and surely not better than Bogut. They should reconsider their picks.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Honestly not to rip them but I never ever seen a mock draft so far from the truth!!!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well chris taft should be at 27....

diener in the first round? they cant be serious.....


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

I dont understand all the hate on Chris Taft. The kid is a beast. Not every player is about self especially in a system where he is lucky to get even close to 9 shots in a game. He is more mature than players his age and is even more respectful. He defers to Chevon Troutman due to his senoirity. Carl Krauser although taltented doesn't get Taft the ball in postions to be succesful and NBA scouts see that. Stop hatin.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Chris Taft said:


> I dont understand all the hate on Chris Taft. The kid is a beast. Not every player is about self especially in a system where he is lucky to get even close to 9 shots in a game. He is more mature than players his age and is even more respectful. *He defers to Chevon Troutman due to his senoirity. *Carl Krauser although taltented doesn't get Taft the ball in postions to be succesful and NBA scouts see that. Stop hatin.


I think this might be more of the reason Taft has appeared to struggle this year than people are realizing. Physically, the guy is a monster. If he waits a year, I bet he'll be back in the top 5.

BTW, did you hear Dixon laned a top 25 soph (07) yesterday? You might thing that the Panthers would be weak in the frontcourt the next couple of years, losing two guys like Taft and Troutman. But with Gray back and guys like Young and Biggs coming in, Pitt is going to stay TOUGH.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

first choice :Martynas Andriuskevicius


> "An interior monster too tough to be contained, he's quickly becoming a *"Euro Shaq" *in the eyes of many NBA scouts"


This comparison is a complete nonsense . Andr . is tall but will never have 60% of the raw power of Shaq . A finesse player like him should never be compared to the Shaq. 

Perhaps the intention was just to point out how dominant he was supposed to be but a player who hardly play in EL should not received such a delirious compliment . 

Andr. is assurely a rare prospect , but please don't turn him into a new Darko.


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

Pro scouts are at a loss as to why Pitt's Chris Taft, a Xaverian grad, doesn't get more shots. But they think the sophomore from Coney Island is a lock to come out and will be be a top-10 pick, even if he only got about 10 shots a game for the Panthers. NBA execs like his size (6-10) and the fact that he can be a back-to-the-basket player, as opposed to the numerous European big men who come in with only face-up games.

_NYdailynews


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> first choice :Martynas Andriuskevicius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Euro Shaq" - LMAO. Good joke :biggrin: 

The more I see of Andriuskevicius the worser picture of his future I draw in my mind. Of course the ones who look at his stats and laugh at his poor numbers arent right either, but I doubt hes gonna be Top3 player in any class. That doesnt mean that he will fail, but I dont see enormous greatness in him anymore.

Maybe Im at pesimistic mood, because in last 2 domestic games Tanoka Beard didnt play and Andriuskevicius could get the most time of it, but coach had to bench him for his stupid mistakes. Especially in defense, failing to box out 200 cm guys and allowing them to putback the balls, which should have been taken easily by Martynas. In offense the only thing he shows is drawing fouls and hes converting it much better lately. But other than that hes easy to stop.

What Im sure of, if he goes this year (and isnt allowed to stay in Europe) he gonna be Skita-Darko type prospect. If he waits for year or even 2 his future would be much brighter in NBA.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Chris Taft said:


> I dont understand all the hate on Chris Taft. The kid is a beast. Not every player is about self especially in a system where he is lucky to get even close to 9 shots in a game. He is more mature than players his age and is even more respectful. *He defers to Chevon Troutman due to his senoirity. Carl Krauser although taltented doesn't get Taft the ball in postions to be succesful * and NBA scouts see that. Stop hatin.





blabla97 said:


> I think this might be more of the reason Taft has appeared to struggle this year than people are realizing. *Physically, the guy is a monster. If he waits a year, I bet he'll be back in the top 5.*
> 
> BTW, did you hear Dixon laned a top 25 soph (07) yesterday? You might thing that the Panthers would be weak in the frontcourt the next couple of years, losing two guys like Taft and Troutman. But with Gray back and guys like Young and Biggs coming in, Pitt is going to stay TOUGH.


I agree entirely. I don't see why everyone hates on Taft, we all know what he is capable of. Chris Taft has defered to Chevon Troutman this entire season and Carl Krauser has not shown the ability to get the ball into the post consistently. Krauser is a very selfish player and Taft doesn't get the ball nearly enough to prove anything to anybody. I think he needs a season as the dominant post presence at Pitt and will regain his spot amongst the top prospects for 2006.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

thats a terrible mock, atleast you can tell they didnt copy it off of anybody


----------

